# Best Modern Watch Repair Book



## TheRider

Hi, I'm a young watch enthusiast and would like to buy maybe one or two watch repair books. I have read great reviews about Fried's book, but unfortunately that is a little bit too expensive as I am paying for it myself.
I would like to purchase the De Carle book, but I have heard it is dated in the topic of watch oiling. Is there another book that can supplement this, or would a online search suffice?

Thank You


----------



## Nokie

George Daniels usually has good "big picture" info, but can be lacking in terms of service tips.

Example- George Daniels "Watchmaking" Book Is A Must Read For Budding Horologists | aBlogtoWatch


----------



## TheRider

Thanks, will check it out.


----------



## MortenS

Try this Chicago School of Watchmaking (Complete Watch Repair Course in ONE BOOK) by Thomas Sweazey (Hardcover) - Lulu

You can also find it as a pdf for download.


----------



## dimman

Nokie said:


> Anything by George Daniels will be good info.
> 
> Example- George Daniels "Watchmaking" Book Is A Must Read For Budding Horologists | aBlogtoWatch


Daniels book is kinda disjointed, has out-dated machining components, and definitely not for the beginner. Also nothing about service.

OP, start with the DeCarle books, as they are geared towards the average watch tradesmen of the era, mechanicals haven't changed that much. Then maybe look at specific modern movement documents (I've found pretty much every common movement online, Sellita and Soprod have PDFs for free on their site, ETA's are around too) which have oiling specifics on them.

Once you think you've sorted out the DeCarle books, then have a look at Daniels'.


----------



## greyfox422

Dimman said:


> Daniels book is kinda disjointed, has out-dated machining components, and definitely not for the beginner. Also nothing about service.
> 
> OP, start with the DeCarle books, as they are geared towards the average watch tradesmen of the era, mechanicals haven't changed that much. Then maybe look at specific modern movement documents (I've found pretty much every common movement online, Sellita and Soprod have PDFs for free on their site, ETA's are around too) which have oiling specifics on them.
> 
> Once you think you've sorted out the DeCarle books, then have a look at Daniels'.


I found this in another forum:

Title: Practical Watch Repairing 
Author: Carle, Donald de
Publisher: NAG Press
Keywords: practical 
Language: ENG 
Notes: 550 Illustrations, Handbook 1946 UK on Watch repair 
Edition: 1960 , 2nd edition 1960 printing -- Copyright: 1946 
Kind: Book 
Type: Timekeeper (general) 
Geographic area: UnitedKingdom 
Topic: Repair 
Organization: NA/other 
Pages: 300 -- Height in cm: 21 
Print Status: 2 (1 means in print - 2 means out of print) 
BHM ID: 769

Title: Practical Watch Repairing 
Author: Carle, Donald de
Publisher: Henry Paulson
Language: ENG 
Notes: 550 Illustrations, Handbook 1946 on Watch repair 
Edition: 1946 , 1st USAedition -- Copyright: 1946 
Kind: Book 
Type: Watch (general) 
Geographic area: UnitedKingdom 
Topic: Repair 
Organization: NA/other 
Pages: 300 -- Height in cm: 21 
Print Status: 2 (1 means in print - 2 means out of print) 
BHM ID: 1075 
The two editions UK and USA are virtually identical, different title page. Both come in a multitude of printings which to the best of my knowledge are identical. There also is an italian edition 1948 ff and a spanish edition 1955f-------------------

Title: With the Watchmaker on the Bench 
SubTitle: A book for the practical watchmaker, the student and all interested in the watch trade, 
Author: Carle, Donald de
Publisher: Pitman and Sons
Keywords: textbook basic 
Language: ENG 
Notes: watch repair overview textbook for professionals 
Edition: 1945, fifth edition -- Copyright: 1933 
Kind: Book 
Type: Watch (general) 
Geographic area: UnitedKingdom 
Topic: Repair 
Organization: NA/other 
Pages: 244 -- Height in cm: 18 
Print Status: 2 (1 means in print - 2 means out of print) 
BHM ID: 1080 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
This is a different, earlier and smaller book, the 4th edition 1943 claims to be revised, extensively with the fifth 1945 only slightly changed. While much of the material obviously has parelles the earlier book is organised differntly has less and different illustrations (photographs) while Practical Watch REpairing has line draWINGS.


----------



## dimman

greyfox422 said:


> I found this in another forum:
> 
> Title: Practical Watch Repairing
> Author: Carle, Donald de
> Publisher: NAG Press
> Keywords: practical
> Language: ENG
> Notes: 550 Illustrations, Handbook 1946 UK on Watch repair
> Edition: 1960 , 2nd edition 1960 printing -- Copyright: 1946
> Kind: Book
> Type: Timekeeper (general)
> Geographic area: UnitedKingdom
> Topic: Repair
> Organization: NA/other
> Pages: 300 -- Height in cm: 21
> Print Status: 2 (1 means in print - 2 means out of print)
> BHM ID: 769
> 
> Title: Practical Watch Repairing
> Author: Carle, Donald de
> Publisher: Henry Paulson
> Language: ENG
> Notes: 550 Illustrations, Handbook 1946 on Watch repair
> Edition: 1946 , 1st USAedition -- Copyright: 1946
> Kind: Book
> Type: Watch (general)
> Geographic area: UnitedKingdom
> Topic: Repair
> Organization: NA/other
> Pages: 300 -- Height in cm: 21
> Print Status: 2 (1 means in print - 2 means out of print)
> BHM ID: 1075
> The two editions UK and USA are virtually identical, different title page. Both come in a multitude of printings which to the best of my knowledge are identical. There also is an italian edition 1948 ff and a spanish edition 1955f-------------------
> 
> Title: With the Watchmaker on the Bench
> SubTitle: A book for the practical watchmaker, the student and all interested in the watch trade,
> Author: Carle, Donald de
> Publisher: Pitman and Sons
> Keywords: textbook basic
> Language: ENG
> Notes: watch repair overview textbook for professionals
> Edition: 1945, fifth edition -- Copyright: 1933
> Kind: Book
> Type: Watch (general)
> Geographic area: UnitedKingdom
> Topic: Repair
> Organization: NA/other
> Pages: 244 -- Height in cm: 18
> Print Status: 2 (1 means in print - 2 means out of print)
> BHM ID: 1080
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> This is a different, earlier and smaller book, the 4th edition 1943 claims to be revised, extensively with the fifth 1945 only slightly changed. While much of the material obviously has parelles the earlier book is organised differntly has less and different illustrations (photographs) while Practical Watch REpairing has line draWINGS.


His 'Complicated Watches and Repair' (or something along those lines), would be good, too. Reason being that things we take for granted like Date and Automatic winding were 'complications' back in the day.

I have two DeCarle books that are still in print, useful starting point.

There's another good illustrated one by a different author, but I'll have to remember the title and author first...

Edit: 'Watch Repair for Beginners' by Harold C Kelly.


----------



## TheRider

Thanks to all that helped! 

Will try to check out both of De Carle and currently reading Harris' book.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

